# Knitting



## tonysmom (Jul 19, 2005)

Now that the weather is turning colder - Is anyone doing any crafty for their babies? Last year we all bought those circle knitting thingys. The local yarn shop is offering knitting classes and I thought Tony and I might join and knit something that really looks like a sweater and not a deflated balloon sock.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Sort of. I made a sweater using the Wylie Chi pattern here, http://www.redlipstick.net/knit/chihswe.html modified to fit Boop. But Boop grew. It still fits her but it leaves more of her rump exposed than I'd like.

Then the other day I caved and _bought_ a heavy hand-knit wool sweater from the fancy dog food store that will be her main sweater for walking on cold days. I hope to copy it one of these days.

For crafty, I cut head and (fore)leg holes out of a bed/leisure sock, the kind that are super plush made with short eyelash yarn. Her head is where the toes used to be, and her legs are at the heel. The sock is pale orchid and I crocheted pink standard eyelash yarn around the leg holes and neck. It reminds me of a feather boa trimmed peignoir, not a sweater, really cute and really easy. I have a red sock that is going to get trimmed with white eyelash yarn for Xmas.


----------



## tonysmom (Jul 19, 2005)

What a great idea! I wonder if Tony would think it was "manly" enough. I tried sewing a halter with little dogs on it and he made this face like "I look like a dork in this". I'm sure I could find something acceptable to him. Perhaps in green. He's white with gold eyes and green is really his color. I'll post pictures as soon as my daughter teaches me how!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yup I'm knitting Yoshi some sweaters and sewing her some jackets  I love making her clothes.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My babies have a ton of crocheted sweaters  Bella's wearing 1 on my siggie.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I bought a book called *STYLISH KNITS FOR DOGS* and i plan on making some things


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

your so lucky i can't knit but i crochet all the time. i had bought a book of crochet sweaters but none fit very good. i am always looking for new crochet patterns that will fit chis. I have found every single one on line so will have to trty ebay to buy some i guess. juliegoller


----------



## pixiedustpups (Nov 23, 2006)

Has anyone used the book PuppyKnits? I just got it from the library and I'm excited about attempting a sweater.


----------



## hpykirk (Dec 28, 2006)

*Round loom sweater?*



tonysmom said:


> Now that the weather is turning colder - Is anyone doing any crafty for their babies? Last year we all bought those circle knitting thingys. The local yarn shop is offering knitting classes and I thought Tony and I might join and knit something that really looks like a sweater and not a deflated balloon sock.


Have you worked out a pattern for a sweater? I am still trying to work one out. I did find a Chihuahua sweater pattern onlinbe for the round looms but can't seem to figure out the leg holes. Let me know if you have fugured it out!


----------



## hpykirk (Dec 28, 2006)

*crocheted sweaters*



Alisha said:


> My babies have a ton of crocheted sweaters  Bella's wearing 1 on my siggie.


Is there a particular pattern you use when you crochet your pups sweaters? Would love to know where to find a good one.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't use patterns for the sweaters I just make them up as I go along. If you make a chain long enough to fit around the neck join that then use whatever stitch you want increasing for fit. Then when you get to the arms you skip like 10 or so stitches and make a chain of as many stitches as you skipped this makes the arm holes. Then just continue on until it's as long as you like.


----------

